# Thinking our new rescued dog may have some vizsla...



## skillswife

We recently adopted a new dog, she is about a year old and we were told she was a dachshund mix. She really doesn't look like it and is pretty tall. A neighbor of ours has a Vizsla and our dog looks like a miniature version. She seems to fit a lot of the breeds traits. She is about 20 lbs. I will post some pictures and see what everyone thinks. We really love her she is an excellent companion for the kids and our lab mix rescue. Anyhow I was hoping maybe somebody else can give some clues as to what she may be.
Thanks,
Christine proud air force wife, mom to 3 kids and 2 fur babies.


----------



## gunnr

She's a pretty little dog, that's for certain. She's obviously too small for a Vizsla, but the coat coloring and overall general body shape are close. In that last picture, she really looks like a young vizsla laying down. 

Can't tell you what she was crossed with, but there was a Vizsla in the mix somewhere. It may well have been a dachshund, they are a working breed. They have some of the same traits as V's. Refined head and appearance, long ears, powerfully built. The head is usually a little more round on a Dachshund, but V's can have a roundish appearance to the head also.


----------



## skillswife

Its funny because she is long but long legs and tiny little feet. Its one of the things people comment most about her. We thought that maybe it was whipet that she was mixed with but her personality is not even close. She loves being outside, rain snow doesn't matter. And her energy level is quite insane. She likes to snuggle but isn't one for just laying around and she chews a ton, but that is always much less when we exercise her a bunch. Anyhow, i am always very curious what our dogs are mixed with. Our lab rescue is one of the best dogs we have ever had.


----------



## gunnr

A vizsla has "cat like" feet. They can appear yo be undersized, until you seem them in the water. Then they turn into paddles.
Are her feet "webbed"?


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary

Gunnr said:


> She's a pretty little dog, that's for certain. She's obviously too small for a Vizsla, but the coat coloring and overall general body shape are close. In that last picture, she really looks like a young vizsla laying down.
> 
> Can't tell you what she was crossed with, but there was a Vizsla in the mix somewhere. It may well have been a dachshund, they are a working breed. They have some of the same traits as V's. Refined head and appearance, long ears, powerfully built. The head is usually a little more round on a Dachshund, but V's can have a roundish appearance to the head also.


not true, i've seen a very VERY small pure bread vizsla before


----------



## skillswife

She does have very small feet that are more cat like at least compared to our other dog, her toes are webbed as well. I doubt very much that she is pure bred though. But anything is possible since we don't know anything about her background.


----------



## marishavh

How do I look at the pics? i looked in the picture gallery but couldn't find them? ???


----------



## gunnr

marishavh said:


> How do I look at the pics? i looked in the picture gallery but couldn't find them? ???


 The pics are embedded in the original post. If you're not seeing them it may be your browser, or browser settings.


----------



## Vlicked

I think she looks a lot like a V. The muzzle, nose coloring and ear shape. Wonder if you can get a picture of her paws when she's standing. She sure is small! And pretty dang cute.


----------



## marishavh

Oh thanks Gunnr! My work computer is a bit funny about pics and stuff sometimes, so now it makes sense..


----------



## skillswife

Thank you all for your input. I really think she must have at least a little v in her because her behavior, mannerisms etc... are very similar to what I have seen and read about in v's. I think it is a great breed to have, I think I really lucked out finding her at the shelter here.


----------



## riverclark

Wow I can't believe how much your mini-V looks like our rescue dog. Murphy is about 12 months now and he weights 29 pounds and looks very much like your puppy. I don't think Murphy will be getting any larger or not significantly. We also believe he is at least part V, not sure what else the mix is. He was also a rescue pup. We have had him since he was 10 weeks old. I adore this little dog. He has a lot of V traits. His feet are webbed. When we first got him his eyes were greenish looking now they are golden.


----------



## mswhipple

I don't know if you noticed the dates on this thread, riverclark, but they date back to 2010. I don't know if you'll get a response from the original poster or not. 

Murphy is a real cute boy and I agree with you, there sure seems to be some Vizsla in his genes, definitely!


----------

